# Put weight on after heavy run



## Maca44 (May 9, 2021)

Still 2 stone overweight but have lost weight nice and steady since Nov 2020.
On low carb diet log everything so always stick to target to lose 1 to 2  lb's per week but notice after a hard run on treadmill which for me is 80% MHR for an hour the next day I've put on 4 lb's, got to water hasn't it ?.


----------



## Inka (May 9, 2021)

Or inaccurate scales maybe? Mine show more variation than I think is possible.


----------



## Maca44 (May 9, 2021)

Could be but I have about 3 sets of scales in the loft which I blamed as being inaccurate so I think it's muscle holding onto water. It's not fat because I am now fitting into T-shirts I have had in my draw from 3 yrs back always hoping I would one day get my ass in gear and shed the weight.


----------



## Vonny (May 9, 2021)

Hi @Maca44, if I was you I'd avoid the scales on the days after you are on the treadmill! If you are consistently losing weight and eating low carb (which you are) you should be fine. Just ignore the scales....they speak with forked tongue!


----------



## Maca44 (May 9, 2021)

Vonny said:


> Hi @Maca44, if I was you I'd avoid the scales on the days after you are on the treadmill! If you are consistently losing weight and eating low carb (which you are) you should be fine. Just ignore the scales....they speak with forked tongue!


Yes I know your right my problem is that I'm obsessional so like my numbers in order


----------



## helli (May 9, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> Yes I know your right my problem is that I'm obsessional so like my numbers in order


Why don’t you find different numbers to obsess over.
For example, if you are exercising and toning, the size of your waist may be more relevant than your weight, especially as muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## Maca44 (May 10, 2021)

Yes had to buy some new pants this weekend gone from 44" waist to 38" amazing


----------



## adrian1der (May 10, 2021)

Hi @Maca44 You will be building muscle which is denser than fat and also holds water. I think periods when our weight is stable or increasing are when the body is adjusting to the "new normal". After a while it all settles down and we start to loose weight again.


----------



## EllsBells (May 10, 2021)

That's what I'm telling myself after having plateaued for a month. Nothing to do with the pubs being open again....lalala


----------

